
What do you need/want in a time tracker? - phat
http://timeboost.webflow.io/
======
phat
Hey all, working with a friend on improving his time tracker app
([http://timeboost.webflow.io/](http://timeboost.webflow.io/)). Anyone want to
check it out and give us some feedback? Dying for good feedback. Is this
something you would use? If not, why not? Thanks!

------
welder
I needed my time tracker to be fully automatic, so I built one [1].

1: [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com)

